# Does EN WORLD...?



## Ashtal (Feb 1, 2002)

The only way we'll know is if we bring it to the people.


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 1, 2002)

*whispers* Careful, this is how the moderators decide who to ban!


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 2, 2002)

*LEMON CURRY?*


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> **whispers* Careful, this is how the moderators decide who to ban!   *



I am watching you, Noah; don't push it...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> **whispers* Careful, this is how the moderators decide who to ban!   *




Are you suggesting that I just found the section of the admin board that tells me who voted what in which poll?  No no no!  That would be just... wrong.


----------



## graydoom (Feb 2, 2002)

Where _is_ the lemon curry? Has the lemon curry been kidnapped... or worse, destroyed? Is this a sinister to keep the joys of lemon curry from the masses? Or (much more likely) am I a rambling insane guy? You decide!

Well, in abscence of lemon curry, I'd have to chose between "Opression and Despair are fun!" and "What's all this about?" The former contains opression and despair, but the latter asks something I really want to know... but the latter also asks another question I don't need to know... decisions, decisions.

*flips coin*

Opression and Despair it is!


----------

